# New Camera



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I assume this question fits in this section. If not please move it to the correct one. I am looking to buy a new camera. My wife was eyeing a dslr camera. I am not very knowledgeable about them as she is. This camera will mainly be used to take family photos of our new son who will be coming along soon. I would like to consider a camera that does video too, but thats not totally necessary as there are plenty of options of different devices that can shoot video. We would like it to be a nice camera but we are not looking to spend much over $700. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if she wants a DSLR , I would have a look at the canon/nikon range , i would have thought you can get a reasonable kit camera for that price (kit meaning comes with lens or lenses)

she will need to handle the camera to see how it feels and how easy to operate 
nikon and canon are quite different in their handling

theres also Sony , and quite a few other makes to look into 

*any particular reason she wants a DSLR ?*

i'm not based in the US, i'm in UK and so whenever I advise I usually use 
B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders
for ideas of pricing

Most DSLR will also do video

for example
Canon EOS Rebel T3i DSLR Camera with 18-55mm and 75-300mm Lens

or
Canon EOS Rebel T3 DSLR Camera with 18-55mm and 75-300mm Lens

then when you add a few accessories, like camera bag, spare battery, couple or 3 Memory cards, maybe a tripod, you will still be under budget


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks I will look at those


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

come back with any questions, sure there will be quite a few if she has never had a DSLR before


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

Have a look at Panasonic Lumix TZ 40 or a TZ 60. They are good gear.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alternatively, has your wife considered 'Bridge-cameras'? - They have most of the DSLR features, but with all the focal-range - My ancient (4-5 years old) Fuji Finepix SD2500HD has a 28-504mm focal range with it's built -in lens, the newer ones are double that range.

Bridge-cams also means you don't need to lug a bag full of lenses around, just spare batteries, memory-cards and any other applicable accessories (tripod etc.)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Get a Micro Four Thirds camera. It's a mirrorless camera, so it's small, but has all the same functions of a DSLR. There is a wide selection of lens to choose from, and with the right adaptor you can also use just about any lens made in the last 50 years with it. Some of the newer ones from Panasonic are known for their excellent video, some say better than high dollar DSLRs. I've got one on sale for $300, a Panasonic GF5 and love it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Going with the whole Mirco Four Thirds, get this. It doesn't say which lens comes with it, but even if it's just the body in the end, that's a great deal, and you can get a good deal on a new kit lens also from eBay from someone trying to off load theirs because they think the lens is junk when they aren't.

All I can say is that after spending time with my GF5, I'll probably never get a DSLR. These mirrorless cameras are just as good, if not better in some ways, plus they are smaller and lighter. Remember, it's not what you own, but how you use it when I comes to cameras and lenses.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

is there much difference in the Rebel T3 and T3i?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you can do a compare on the US canon site
Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Cameras

More pixels, 
Twist View panel
Custom ISO range
High Sensitivity focus points
3.7 v 3 Frames per second
1080 HD Video recording


----------

